# IMMI Account Help!!



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello There,

Need a help to understand how the whole process works:

I logged into my IMMI Account to check status of my application (i.e mine and my wife) it shows as "Information Requested" which I believed is for the email I got from my CO asking for my "PCC".

But When I opened my application - I saw Progress for our "Health, Evidence of" is also showing as "Recommended", whereas we have already completed our Medicals, and we were advised that all our medical reports will be sent to the concerned authorities, thus any specific reason "Recommended" is displayed for the same?

Also for our Police Clearance Certificate, I received mail from my CO on 20th Oct and it was asked to revert back with the necessary information within 28 days. 

I have couple of questions, if some of you may kindly answer for our understanding.

a. Duration of 28 Days - In case Police Authorities and Passport Office takes time to process our Police Clearance Certificate for more than the allowed time of 28 days (as we have no control on the outcome and time), what might happen to our VISA application?

b. Duration of 28 Days - Are these counted as BAU working days or normal days?

c. By what date (max) we can submit our Police Clearance Certificate to help/enable our CO decide on our VISA Application?

d. Once we get the Police Certificate, can we email it our CO or we will need to upload it on the IMMI page?

P.S: Police Verification is done and we are waiting for the call from Passport Office to collect our PCC.

Hope, some of you will surely revert back 

Here are some more details:

ACS - 03/03/2014
IELTS - 06/12/2014 - Scored 7.5
EOI - 02/01/2015
VISA Applied - Subclass 190 - SA - 06/08/2015
VISA Invitation - 20/09/2015
Medicals - 18/09/2015
PCC - In Progress
VISA GRANT - :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!!


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

For your questions about the health requirements - it is normal for it to say "recommended" even if you have completed your health exams. Click "Get Health Details" and it will give you more information about health clearance.

a) You can let the CO know and provide evidence that you're in the process of obtaining the PCC and they'll give you more time.
b) Calendar days
c) Refer a
d) Upload in the Immi account and hit "Request Complete"


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank You ag2015 

This surely helps, will try to ask some more questions once my application progress further.

Thanks!!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> For your questions about the health requirements - it is normal for it to say "recommended" even if you have completed your health exams. Click "Get Health Details" and it will give you more information about health clearance.
> 
> a) You can let the CO know and provide evidence that you're in the process of obtaining the PCC and they'll give you more time.
> b) Calendar days
> ...



Dear ag2015,

Once we upload our PCC and Click "Request Complete" as this is the only document our CO has asked us to submit in his/her email, shall i expect additional information as "Other Documents" might be asked again? or this is the only one Pending?

Thanks!


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Most likely this is the only one but I'm just guessing. If they need something else, they'll context you.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

*contact. 

Random autocorrect.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Recommended against health- that always stays. Ignore it.
Delay after 28 days- email them requesting more time and attach your PCC applied receipt as evidence that you are working on it.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Recommended against health- that always stays. Ignore it.
> Delay after 28 days- email them requesting more time and attach your PCC applied receipt as evidence that you are working on it.


Thank You 

I have read lots of post from you and all seems so promising in terms of details, it really helps, appreciate all your replies to everyone on this forum 

I have another question:

What I need to know is - I am not planning to move to SA immediately, I just want to visit once do a recee, try to find accomodation, open a bank account, visit few places and try to have some interviews (if possible) and again move back to India and continue for some more time with my Job here and finally moving back to SA later.

Will this count as Validating my VISA? and can I finally move to SA beyond the date mentioned in the grant letter?

Sanguine for a reply!

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Thank You
> 
> I have read lots of post from you and all seems so promising in terms of details, it really helps, appreciate all your replies to everyone on this forum
> 
> ...


Yes, that will count as having validated your visa and you can come back again, but there is another date in the play...

There are 2 dates on your PR grant letter. The first one is "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" and popularly known as "Initial Entry Date" or "IED" here on the forums. This is the date by when you should make it to Australia (could be anywhere and not necessarily your 190 sponsoring state). You might as well just pass the immigration, have the arrival stamped at the immigration desk, turn around and take the next flight back home. You would have validated your lifetime PR.

The other date is "Must Not Arrive After" which is +5 years from the IED. Assuming your PR is valid (by conforming to the IED as explained above), this date means you can travel into Australia anytime until this date using your PR as a visa. This date just restricts your entry/ travel, but you can reside in Australia indefinitely as a PR. If you are not a citizen by this date (i.e. don't have an Australian passport), should you need to go overseas and come back into Australia after this date, then you will need a RRV


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that will count as having validated your visa and you can come back again, but there is another date in the play...
> 
> There are 2 dates on your PR grant letter. The first one is "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" and popularly known as "Initial Entry Date" or "IED" here on the forums. This is the date by when you should make it to Australia (could be anywhere and not necessarily your 190 sponsoring state). You might as well just pass the immigration, have the arrival stamped at the immigration desk, turn around and take the next flight back home. You would have validated your lifetime PR.
> 
> The other date is "Must Not Arrive After" which is +5 years from the IED. Assuming your PR is valid (by conforming to the IED as explained above), this date means you can travel into Australia anytime until this date using your PR as a visa. This date just restricts your entry/ travel, but you can reside in Australia indefinitely as a PR. If you are not a citizen by this date (i.e. don't have an Australian passport), should you need to go overseas and come back into Australia after this date, then you will need a RRV


Thanks Keeda!! It really helps , now hoping for best to come :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello There,

Something about Jumping States, have read lot about it in past few days.

Firstly I am not planning anything like that  - It is just for my information.

Secondly, I have some contacts who got PR for ACT, but could not find job there and then made a decision to move to VIC in search for the jobs, they found one and currently living there.

So How risky it is to Jump States?
Are there no checks or audits to verify same?
What happens, if people are found jumping states without notifying concerned authorities?
If in eventuality, someone is not able to find a suitable job in the state they got PR for, are they bound to stay there for 2 years? or can they contact authorities and get a permission to go to another state to try their luck? Is it allowed?

Sanguine for reply!

P.S: I am new to this process so please expect more questions in coming days, weeks or months 

Thanks


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> The other date is "Must Not Arrive After" which is +5 years from the IED


A small correction mate - it is +5 years from the date of visa grant. At least that is what it says in my visa grant letter.


----------



## Beansaj (May 24, 2016)

Can someone revert on this - my agent did not click on Request Completed after uploading additional information requested by CO. He says it is not necessary. The documents all show as received.

We are way past the 28 day period now. Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Beansaj said:


> Can someone revert on this - my agent did not click on Request Completed after uploading additional information requested by CO. He says it is not necessary. The documents all show as received.
> 
> We are way past the 28 day period now. Anything to be concerned about?


I believe the button is now called "Information Provided", and how on earth will CO know you have acted upon your action till you click this button.

By clicking this button, I am sure intimation goes back to CO and status again gets changed to "Assessment In Progress"

Ask your agent to do that, if he is unwilling, get your username and password - do it yourself.

cheers!!


----------



## kapla88 (Nov 2, 2016)

*immi accOunt status*

is that nOrmal fOr immi accOunt status nOt be updated ? i have sent all the document requested but the status in my account still at 'information requested' and the date of last updated is still at 8 sept which was the Original date the extra dOcuments be requested. Is that mean i need tO send additiOnal dOcuments? Or it mean they have nOt review my dOcuments?DO i need tO cOntact them?


----------

